# Venison sausage w/pics.



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Smoked these myself and thought I would show some pics.!!! These are extra garilic summer sauasge. I shot a couple of 8 ptrs. so I made some sausage with the venison scraps. Good eatin'!!!!










A few Venison snack sticks !


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I gotta learn how to do that stuff. I don't like the taste of typical venison, mostly the steaks. Hamburger is ok... I like the roasts I do and backstraps. But really want to learn how to make sausage, hot dogs and some sticks. Jerky is great but its to much work...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

They look really good , what kind of cassings did you use for your sticks??


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Feel free to send some to Bismarck!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Tell us how you did it...


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

--Yeah, very curious to know. I would love to also do this on my own. We make a fair amount of great tasting jerky strips, but haven't made summer sausage or sticks.-- Fyi, Im craving that stuff now!


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!!! I get all my stuff from PSeasonings. they are on-line and all of there products have the HOW TO's written right on the package. They tell you step by step how to do it. And it tastes just like you got it from the processer... I like to do it myself because then I know that it is my venison that I field dressed, I De-boned , and that I ground into burger. That way my venison doesn't get thrown into a 100# tub and mixed with other peoples venison. 
It really isn't that hard to do. Just got to take your time and follow the instructions!
Thanks, BLZA


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

.....  .....i am so hungry.... i want


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks great. We got some deer bacon made this year wow it was awasame.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I gotta learn how to do that stuff. I don't like the taste of typical venison, mostly the steaks. Hamburger is ok... I like the roasts I do and backstraps. But really want to learn how to make sausage, hot dogs and some sticks. Jerky is great but its to much work...


Come on, the steak is the best part. Hamburger can get a little gamey though.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Venison bacon is AWESOME!!!! If you have never had it you got to try it.... Very good. I make that also in the smoker with apple wood... We go through it pretty fast around here.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

man i got that same smoker and i cant get it to smoke worth a crap! i know its all operator error but any pointers on how to keep it smokin for hours would be appreciated :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have processed my own for about 12 years and then smoked my own for about 8 years before finding www.smokingmeatforums.com

My knowledge and understading of smoking has grew 20 fold since about a year and a half ago, after joining.

For modifying your smokers to work much more user friendly and to learn more about processing and smoking I would suggest checking out the site.

I am not spamming, as I think I come back here and share recipes, what I have learned, etc.

I hope anyone that does check out the site does the same; our boys here at nodakoutdoors appreciate it !!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Do you save a lot of $ doing it yourself?

That's not my motivation, I too like to know what meat was used in the processing. I've seen a lot of people pay good money for processors to do it for them and they've gotten junk back. I don't like the idea of a gut shot deer or poorly dressed one being mixed with my own.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah,you do save alot by doing it yourself. For me to make 25#s of venison summer sausage it costs me about $30. Compare that to the processer ,$70 - $100 depending on what size sticks you have made.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Pending how many deer you process a year, but on average most people can pay for the equipment (grinder, stuffer, smoker, etc.) in the first couple of years. Also depends how expensive of equipment you get. Seems I am always looking to upgrade something.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Any suggestions on what equipment to start off with. I don't like to buy junk but I don't want to buy the most expensive stuff either.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

I got alot off my equipment from Gander Mtn. I have had no problem with there grinder or sausage stuffer. I got my 3/4 hp grinder on sale for $200 and I got my 5# stuffer for a $100. I processed 7 deer this year that I got. They get $80 to $90 to process a deer here in Wis. I got my money back already, had the equipment for about 3 years now.


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

crewhunting said:


> Looks great. We got some deer bacon made this year wow it was awasame.


We also got some deer bacon hamburger and it is one of the best hamburgers that I have ever had in my life, their awesome


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats some yummy lookin shizzle!!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

deerslayer80 said:


> Any suggestions on what equipment to start off with. I don't like to buy junk but I don't want to buy the most expensive stuff either.


Buy the most expensive equipment you can afford. It makes things a lot quicker/easier. We just got a new 3/4 HP grinder from Cabelas. You obviously can stuff out of the thing as well. It worked great. Sure beats the hell out of a hand grinder with a drill hooked up to it. I'm not so sure I like the Bradley smoker though. It was probably the cold weather but the thing would only reach about 223 when set on 300. I know, that's plenty hot for jerky but for some reason my patience was running out after 7 hours. I think we cut the jerky too thick aslo.

I'm a rookie and was able to make some pretty good stuff. It just takes a little experience and the ability to read and follow some directions. I didn't have any deer meat but we had plenty of waterfowl and a little elk to process.


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!! A stuffer is a good piece of equipment to have. I stuffed venison sausage one time through my grinder and that was the last time. You get a better texture out of the stuffer... not so with the grinder. And it is alot faster!!!


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll agree on the stuffer, we got the 1 1/2 hp grinder with a 30# stuffer from cabelas, man you can make some good progress even by yourself, made 80 pounds of deer brats this weekend and plan on makin more....got a batch of jerky in the smoker right now, kinda wish i had one of those bradley smokers though, did that thing put good smoke in ur jerky Fisk?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

jmillercustoms said:


> did that thing put good smoke in ur jerky Fisk?


Yeah, it smoked it great. Awesome flavor. We only had the smoke on for 1 hour 40 minutes. But you could smoke it for 8 hours if you wanted to. That would be too much smoke for me I think.

It was a little slow stuffing out of the grinder. It works great for the little we do once or twice a year though. How is your texture different using a stuffer vs grinder? Just curious?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I see in the pictures above that one of the smokers is run by propane and the other is electric, anybody have some pro's and con's of both, any advantage of either one??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Seeing all of that meat being smoked and the jerkey makes me wish I saved more goose and ducks.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I have the same propane smoker and it works, I have been wanting to buy one of those bradleys though i jsut think it would make things simpler for me as far as the texture with the stuffer goes i gues it seems a little bit finer in the end that when u first grind it but i can make #30 of brats in no time by myself i just crank with one hand and hold the casing with the other and once i get 3-4 foot rolled out i go along and twist the brat sections i am cookin my last batch of salami right now, tryin to learn this stuff so i get good at it in a few years, had a few "doosy" batches of things but thats how ya learn right?


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

My smoker is an old refridgerator I converted a few years ago. I replaced everything plastic inside with tin, added a damper on top, air vents on the bottom, angle iron brackets for shelves, smokesticks to hang summer sausage from, electric burners, a baby dial thermometer to give me the box temp, and three temperature probes I can stick into different pieces of meat to monitor the process. Oven racks happen to be the perfect size for shelves when I make jerky, and I scrounged a half dozen free used ones.

My free refridgerator cost me about $200 by the time it was a smoker, but the last time I used it I had 25# summer sausage hanging in 3# sticks, 25# trail bologna in the same 2 3/4x20" fibrous casings, and 25# pepper sticks stuffed into sheep casings, all in there at the same time. Compare that to your Bradleys, Brinkmans, etc!

I went electric for my burners because I didn't want to worry about ropane burners blowing out on windy days. It is a nuisance stringing out the extension cord though.


----------

